# Call.of.Duty.Black.Ops.XBOX360



## FAST6191 (Nov 9, 2010)

As this was not posted I thought I might as well.

Various releases thus far and we are now starting to get the region dupes (German users take note that there is both a censored and an uncensored version).
Hardened and other editions may have to wait for DLC releases.

<b>Call.of.Duty.Black.Ops.PAL.MULTi2.READ.NFO.XBOX360-DNL</b> (English and Italian)
<b>Call.Of.Duty.Black.Ops.XBOX360-COMPLEX</b> and <b>Call.of.Duty.Black.Ops.RARFIX.XBOX360-COMPLEX</b> (the initial release was missing a rar file- that should sort it)
<b>Call.of.Duty.Black.Ops.READNFO.XBOX360-FW</b> and <b>Call.of.Duty.Black.Ops.SSV2FIX.XBOX360-FW</b> (the first release was nuked for p2p dupe, the SSv2fix release is just some SSv2 files you can inject into the iso (ABGX360 and mousepatcher360 can do such things) as the intial release was only SSv1 (given that there was a second release it probably means the original SSv1).

To the best of my knowledge there is no AP25 in this release.


On to the game itself this is Call of Duty goes special forces (anything from late 60s to present day)- you get to play as special forces running around doing what special forces do and there is a Zombie mode as well apparently as well as a unique co-op story rather than trying to shoehorn a second character into a nice one man army type mission.
While single player may have received a fair bit of attention the multiplayer is where most of the action will probably end up at and apparently a lot of work has gone into it and there are lots of game modes and options available.
One wikia page
<a href="http://callofduty.wikia.com/wiki/Call_of_Duty:_Black_Ops" target="_blank">http://callofduty.wikia.com/wiki/Call_of_Duty:_Black_Ops</a>

While might not have got quite as much hype as previous entries into the series it does seem to be getting a fair bit. Such things have never lived up to the hype but it will surely be a highly polished game you can enjoy if you like this sort of thing.


<b>Boxart</b>
<a href="http://pix.gbatemp.net/32303/codbo360.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/32303/codbo360.jpg.tn.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></a>
Click to enlarge

<b>Video</b>
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

<b>NFO</b>



Spoiler: NFO (DNL and COMPLEX releases)



<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓████████▓▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ ▄▄ÂÂ▄▄ █▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓██████ ▀ÂÂÂÂ▀ ██████▓▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ ▄▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄▄ █▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓██████ ▀ÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀ ██████▓▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ ▄▄▄ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀█▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀ÂÂÂÂ▄ ▄▄▄ █▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ ▓▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀▓ █▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ ▄ÂÂ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓█▓ÂÂÂÂ▄▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄ █▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄ÂÂÂÂ ▐▀░▀▓▄▄█▓▀▓▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄▄▄█▀▀▀▄▄ÂÂ▀▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓▄▄ ▄▓█▄██▓▓▓▀▀▀▀ÂÂÂÂ▓▓▄▄▄
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓█████▄▄ ▀▀▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▐▓▓▀█▓▓▓▀▀▀ÂÂÂÂ ▄▄▄▄ ▒▓███▓▓▒▄
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▐▓█████████▄ÂÂ▀▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓▀▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄████▓▓▓▌░ ▓████▓▓▌
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▐████████████▄ÂÂ▀▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ ██████▓▌ÂÂ██████▓ÂÂ▄
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓█████▌ ▀██████▄ÂÂ▀▄ ▒▓██▄▄▄▄▄ ▐▌▐██████▓ÂÂ██████▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██████▌ÂÂ ▀█████▓▄ÂÂ ▓██████▌ ▀█▌▐██████▓ ▐██████▌ÂÂÂÂ■
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██████ÂÂ ▐▌ ▓████▓▓ ▐▓███████▄ÂÂ▀ ███████▌▐██████▌▄▓▄
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▐█████▓ÂÂ █ÂÂ ▓████▓▒▓██████████▄ÂÂ███████▌▐██████▌ ▀ÂÂ ▄▄▄▄▄
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▐█████▓ÂÂ █▄▓▄▐▓████▓▓██████▌▀▓███▄▐███████▓█████▓ÂÂÂÂ▄▀▐█████▓▒
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▐█▄███▓ÂÂ █ ▀ ▐▓████████████▌ÂÂ▀▓████████▀░▀█████▓ÂÂ ▓ÂÂ▐████▀░▀
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██▀░▀█▌ÂÂ▐▌ÂÂ▐▓█████▓██████ÂÂ▐▌ ▀▓███████▄███████▄▄▄▄ÂÂ ▓▀░▀█▄▒
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███▄██▌ÂÂ▐█▀ ▓████▓▒▓██████ÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂ▀▓▓█████████████████████▄██▓▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▐███▄█▓ÂÂÂÂ ▓███▓▀ ░▒▓███▓▌ÂÂ█ ▄▓▄ÂÂ▀▓▓██▀▀▀▀ÂÂ cpN/cRo ▀▀▀▀██▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▐▓▀░▀██▄▄▄██▀▀▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀▀▀▓▓▌▄▀ÂÂ ▀ÂÂÂÂ ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀▀▀▄▄▀ÂÂ▀
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀ ■▓▓▄██▀▀▀▀ÂÂ ▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂ■
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ████▓▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓█ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂCall of Duty: Black OpsÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄ █▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓██████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██████▓▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ ▄▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄▄ █▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓██████ ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Origin .....: PALÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀ ██████▓▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ ▄▄▄ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Company ....: ActivisionÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄ ▄▄▄ █▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ ▓▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂConsole ....: XBOX360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀▓ █▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Filename ...: dnl-cod7ie.XXXÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄ █▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Files ......: 71 x 100 MBÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Source .....: DVD9ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Genre ......: Action, First-Person, ShooterÂÂ█▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Supplier ...: Team DNLÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Rel.Date ...: o7.11.2o1oÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀ █▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ ▓▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂHDD iNFO ...: -ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄▓ █▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ ▀▀▀ ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀ ▀▀▀ █▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓██████ÂÂÂÂ ▄▄▄▓▀▀▀▀▀▀▀█▄▄▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀██▓▒▄ ██████▓▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ÂÂ▄▓██▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀▀▀▓▄▄▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ InfoÂÂ ▐██▓▓ █▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ ▓▓██▌ÂÂ NotesÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀▀▀▓▄▄▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄██▓▀ÂÂ█▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓██████ ▀▓▓██▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀▀▀█▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄█▀▀▀ÂÂÂÂ ██████▓▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ ▄▄▄ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄ ▄▄▄ █▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ ▓▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀▓ █▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Languages : ENG / iTAÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄ █▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ web: http://www.gametrailers.com/game/fallout-new-vegas/11183ÂÂ█▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ thx goes to joy and have fun ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀ █▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ ▓▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄▓ █▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ ▀▀▀ ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀ ▀▀▀ █▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓████████████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ████████████████▓▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ DNL - 2o1oÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀ █▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ ▓▄ÂÂÂÂKnowledge is PowerÂÂÂÂ▄▓ █▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ ▀▀▀ ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀ ▀▀▀ █▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓██████ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄ ██████▓▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ ▀▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀▀ █▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓██████ ▄ÂÂÂÂ▄ ██████▓▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█ ▀▀ÂÂ▀▀ █▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓████████▓▓<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->

<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ - C O M P L E X -
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ■
▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
▒▓████▀▀██▄ÂÂ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█ÂÂ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄ÂÂÂÂ▄█▄
▓█████ÂÂ███ÂÂ▒▓████ÂÂ████ ▓████ÂÂ███ÂÂ███ ▓████ÂÂ▐██▐█ÂÂ▓████ÂÂ███ ▐▓██▌ÂÂ▓██
▓█████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓█████ÂÂ████ ▒████ÂÂ███ÂÂ███ ▓████ÂÂ▐██▐█ÂÂ▓████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▐▓██▌ÂÂ▐██▌
██████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██████ÂÂ████ █████ÂÂ███ÂÂ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█ÂÂ█████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀███ÂÂ██▀
██████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓█████ÂÂ████ █████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ █████ÂÂ▀ÂÂ██ÂÂ▓████▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███▀█
██████ÂÂ████ ██████ÂÂ████ █████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ █████ÂÂ▓████ÂÂ▀▀▀▐█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄███ÂÂ▐█▄
██████ÂÂ████ ██████ÂÂ████ █████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ █████ÂÂ█████ÂÂ███▐█ÂÂ███ ▓███▌ÂÂ██▓
▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████ÂÂ ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████ÂÂ█████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
ÂÂ ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀▓▀
ÂÂÂÂ ▀ ■ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ P R E S E N T SÂÂ :ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄■

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Call Of Duty Black Ops (c) Activision
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ RegionÂÂÂÂÂÂ: Region FreeÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Languages: English
ÂÂÂÂ▄ÂÂÂÂSizeÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ : 1 DVDÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ GenreÂÂÂÂ: FPSÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ■
ÂÂ ■ÂÂÂÂ PlatformÂÂÂÂ: XBOX 360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂDateÂÂÂÂ : November 2010ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄
▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
ÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ■

ÂÂRelease Info:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀
ÂÂ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ÂÂ
ÂÂThe biggest first-person action series of all time and the follow-up to
ÂÂlast years blockbuster Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 returns with Call
ÂÂof Duty: Black Ops. Call of Duty: Black Ops will take you behind enemy 
ÂÂlines as a member of an elite special forces unit engaging in covert 
ÂÂwarfare, classified operations, and explosive conflicts across the globe.
ÂÂWith access to exclusive weaponry and equipment, your actions will tip 
ÂÂthe balance during the most dangerous time period mankind has ever known.

ÂÂCinematic Single Player Campaign

ÂÂAn epic campaign and story that takes you to a variety of locations and
ÂÂconflicts all over the world where if you are caught, captured or killed, 
ÂÂyour country will disavow all knowledge of your existence.

ÂÂSignature Multiplayer

ÂÂCall of Dutys signature multiplayer gameplay returns with new perks and 
ÂÂkillstreaks, deeper levels of character and weapon customization, and all 
ÂÂnew modes including:

ÂÂÂÂ* Wager Matches: One in the Chamber, Gun Game, Stick and Stones, 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂSharpshooter
ÂÂÂÂ* Theater Mode: View, record, and edit your favorite moments form 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂmultiplayer, and share with your friends
ÂÂÂÂ* Combat Training: Test your skills solo or Co-Op with friends against 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂAI enemy players

ÂÂZombies!

ÂÂFan favorite Zombie mode is back providing endless hours of Zombie-slaying
ÂÂentertainment, solo or Co-Op 

ÂÂ 

ÂÂNotes:
ÂÂ~~~~~~~

ÂÂGame of the year? Enjoy....ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ


ÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ■
ÂÂ ■ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂEnjoy This Fine COMPLEX ReleaseÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄
▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
ÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ■▄ bmx!<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->


<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ - C O M P L E X -
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ■
▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
▒▓████▀▀██▄ÂÂ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█ÂÂ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄ÂÂÂÂ▄█▄
▓█████ÂÂ███ÂÂ▒▓████ÂÂ████ ▓████ÂÂ███ÂÂ███ ▓████ÂÂ▐██▐█ÂÂ▓████ÂÂ███ ▐▓██▌ÂÂ▓██
▓█████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓█████ÂÂ████ ▒████ÂÂ███ÂÂ███ ▓████ÂÂ▐██▐█ÂÂ▓████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▐▓██▌ÂÂ▐██▌
██████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██████ÂÂ████ █████ÂÂ███ÂÂ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█ÂÂ█████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀███ÂÂ██▀
██████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓█████ÂÂ████ █████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ █████ÂÂ▀ÂÂ██ÂÂ▓████▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███▀█
██████ÂÂ████ ██████ÂÂ████ █████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ █████ÂÂ▓████ÂÂ▀▀▀▐█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄███ÂÂ▐█▄
██████ÂÂ████ ██████ÂÂ████ █████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ █████ÂÂ█████ÂÂ███▐█ÂÂ███ ▓███▌ÂÂ██▓
▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████ÂÂ ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████ÂÂ█████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
ÂÂ ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀▓▀
ÂÂÂÂ ▀ ■ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ P R E S E N T SÂÂ :ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄■

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂCall Of Duty Black Ops RARFIX (c) Activision
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ RegionÂÂÂÂÂÂ: Region FreeÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Languages: English
ÂÂÂÂ▄ÂÂÂÂSizeÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ : 1 DVDÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ GenreÂÂÂÂ: FPSÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ■
ÂÂ ■ÂÂÂÂ PlatformÂÂÂÂ: XBOX 360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂDateÂÂÂÂ : November 2010ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄
▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
ÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ■

ÂÂRelease Info:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀
ÂÂ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ÂÂ
ÂÂThe biggest first-person action series of all time and the follow-up to
ÂÂlast years blockbuster Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 returns with Call
ÂÂof Duty: Black Ops. Call of Duty: Black Ops will take you behind enemy 
ÂÂlines as a member of an elite special forces unit engaging in covert 
ÂÂwarfare, classified operations, and explosive conflicts across the globe.
ÂÂWith access to exclusive weaponry and equipment, your actions will tip 
ÂÂthe balance during the most dangerous time period mankind has ever known.

ÂÂCinematic Single Player Campaign

ÂÂAn epic campaign and story that takes you to a variety of locations and
ÂÂconflicts all over the world where if you are caught, captured or killed, 
ÂÂyour country will disavow all knowledge of your existence.

ÂÂSignature Multiplayer

ÂÂCall of Dutys signature multiplayer gameplay returns with new perks and 
ÂÂkillstreaks, deeper levels of character and weapon customization, and all 
ÂÂnew modes including:

ÂÂÂÂ* Wager Matches: One in the Chamber, Gun Game, Stick and Stones, 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂSharpshooter
ÂÂÂÂ* Theater Mode: View, record, and edit your favorite moments form 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂmultiplayer, and share with your friends
ÂÂÂÂ* Combat Training: Test your skills solo or Co-Op with friends against 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂAI enemy players

ÂÂZombies!

ÂÂFan favorite Zombie mode is back providing endless hours of Zombie-slaying
ÂÂentertainment, solo or Co-Op 

ÂÂ 

ÂÂNotes:
ÂÂ~~~~~~~

ÂÂSomehow while packing the release the .rar was missing in the .sfv ...
ÂÂHere is the missing file. We also included a correct .dvd file for those
ÂÂwho cant fix it themselves. Sorry for the hassle!


ÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ■
ÂÂ ■ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂEnjoy This Fine COMPLEX ReleaseÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄
▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
ÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ■▄ bmx!<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->


----------

